
Ask HN: Have electricity concepts been applied to information systems? - jacabado
I&#x27;m looking for an analogy between information transmission and eletrical circuits concepts and measures:<p>- Current&#x2F;Tension
-- Amperes
-- Frequency
-- Frequency
- Potency
-- Watt
-- Joule<p>Would be interested in any source, either some research papers or your thoughts in a comment.<p>I think it can be a good thought experiment but I&#x27;m especially intrigued what would be the analogous of Current frequency.<p>After having a significant outage in one of the systems I maintain and reading the UK power outage analysis[1] I wonder if we could learn from these systems and find better measures to detect systemic problems.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mitchoneill.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;uk-blackouts-interim-report&#x2F;
======
hos234
[http://networksciencebook.com/chapter/8#cascading](http://networksciencebook.com/chapter/8#cascading)

